# 2006 Mustang 4.0 Conversion? Anyone?



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

patrickmx2 said:


> Ok folks I have found this:
> 
> http://www.pluginmotors.com/
> 
> ...


Patrick, my company does full scale conversions and your wishes are doable however I have a few questions for you.

1) you range of 120 miles is that a out and back commute or is that all over the place as a sales rep?
2) Is the 120 miles all highway all at once?

Reason I ask is the batteries needed for a 1/2 trip at local speeds is different than a 120 mile trip at high way speeds.

Please call my office 973-670-9208 and I will gladly walk you though want is required to do a conversion.

www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
shop.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
973-670-9208


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Patrick,
A few questions:
Can you send or post some pictures of the car that you have?
Do you want AC or DC?
Are you planning on LiFePO4 batteries to get this range, ~200AH a cell?
Please contact me, if you are interesting... 

Thank you.
-Youri
http://1-ev.com/contact.aspx


----------

